# variablen erhöhen



## Guest (11. Aug 2006)

Also ich habe mehrere Variablen x1,x2,x3.... h1,h2,h3..   so in der art.
Nun will ich die erhöhen z.B. in einer for schleife  xi  hi  etwa so.

geht das überhaupt in java?(in php klapts) oder muß ich mir eine andere lösung überlegen?


----------



## Murray (11. Aug 2006)

In Java geht das bestenfalls per Reflection, aber normalerweise sollte man für solche Aufgaben dann lieber Arrays verwenden.
Also statt

```
int x1;
int x2;
int x3;

int h1;
int h2;
int h3;
```

lieber

```
int[] x = new int[3];
int[] h = new int[3];
```

Dann ist die Iteration kein Problem:

```
for ( int i=0; i<x.length; i++) x[i]=++x[i];
for ( int i=0; i<h.length; i++) h[i]=++h[i];
```


----------



## SlaterB (11. Aug 2006)

x_=++x; ?

naja,
dann doch lieber
x++;
oder
x = x +1;_


----------



## Murray (11. Aug 2006)

Stimmt, man sollte sich für eine Variante entscheiden


----------

